# Chocolate candy people...



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I am allergic to cocoa, and am thhinking of making Carob candies. 
Anyone have expierence with it? What's it taste like? Does it "work" and melt like chocolate? Any special tips?


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm allergic to chocolate and use carob regularly. It doesn't melt worth a dime, though. It gets grainy and lumpy. I use white coating squares from the dollar store (Dollar General) instead. It melts smoothly and tastes good, but there's no cocoa or cocoa butter in it (read the label to be sure) You can also flavor it with flavoring oils (like Lorann) so you can have any flavor you choose. I like raspberry and orange. 

If you use carob powder for baking, try adding a little instant coffee powder to the mixture, about 1 teaspoon. It really makes the carob taste like chocolate.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

junie said:


> I'm allergic to chocolate and use carob regularly. It doesn't melt worth a dime, though. It gets grainy and lumpy. I use white coating squares from the dollar store (Dollar General) instead. It melts smoothly and tastes good, but there's no cocoa or cocoa butter in it (read the label to be sure) You can also flavor it with flavoring oils (like Lorann) so you can have any flavor you choose. I like raspberry and orange.
> 
> If you use carob powder for baking, try adding a little instant coffee powder to the mixture, about 1 teaspoon. It really makes the carob taste like chocolate.


heh.. thanks. but .... ermmm... what are white coating squares? I seldom eat sweets, but sometimes around the holidays I yet a hankerin.


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Basically, they're fake chocolate. You can get them near the baking chocolate and chocolate chips in most stores. Sometimes they come in discs, rather than squares. AKA coating chocolate. I think the brown ones have cocoa in them, but the white ones don't, at least the ones I get at DG.


----------

